# Bonemeal calcium to phosphorus ratios?



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

I read about home-cooking quite a bit before trying it for several months for my dogs. It seemed like the majority of my sources if not all recommended getting the calcium through eggshells.

I dried out the eggshells in a low temp oven for about 5 min.; then ground them almost into a powder with a small coffee bean grinder; then stored them in a glass jar. At meal time I simply measured out the appropriate amount. It was a pretty efficient way I found.


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

It is my understanding that while egg shell are a good source of calcium, they do not have the calcium/phosphorus ratio that bone does. 

Mine eat raw so they eat the bones but I do have a little old dog with no teeth and I feed her ground bone.


----------



## MyBentley (May 5, 2009)

goldhaven said:


> It is my understanding that while egg shell are a good source of calcium, they do not have the calcium/phosphorus ratio that bone does.
> 
> Mine eat raw so they eat the bones but I do have a little old dog with no teeth and I feed her ground bone.


The majority of foods in a home cooked diet already have quite a bit of phosphorus and adding more (in bone meal) could be a potential problem. Also, depending on the source of the bonemeal, it could contain undesirable levels of fluoride and lead.


----------



## puppydogs (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. The article I linked does make some sense ... was considering bonemeal because the Dr. Becker and Dr. Pitcairn books recommended it. I may alternate the bonemeal couple days of week only and stick with the eggshells. I have calcium citrate too before I knew about all these recomendations but that I can take for myself :yuck:

_

Meat is low in calcium and high in phosphorus.
Our pets need twice as much calcium in their diet as phosphorus.
The best way to ensure your pets are getting twice as much calcium as phosphorus is by using finely ground egg shells as a calcium supplement.
If our pets do not get enough calcium in their diet, then our pets are more susceptible to health problems relating to excess phosphorus in the body including kidney problems.
Providing finely ground egg shells as a supplement is the single most important supplement you can give your pet that is eating a wholesome raw meat diet.
You can buy finely ground egg shells or you can make your own egg shell supplement by collecting and grinding the egg shells yourself.
_


----------

